# Bluebonnet



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

How are things going in Anderson?


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

I've heard hot & humid!
Short quad in the open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

60 dogs in The Open & nothing?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Just Waiting To Get My Dog Back Home


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> I know there were 20 dogs back to the water blind which was to start this morning.


Cool beans. Thank you sir.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Just Waiting To Get My Dog Back Home


He has had a good spring.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open Results:

1st Ritter/Mia
2nd Farmer/Cash
3rd Williams/****
4th Rorem/Jaye J
RJ Farmer/Morey 

Don't know jams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Cash/The Mealmans & Morey/Mr. Rosenblum. Cash seems to like running Bluebonnet in the spring. Just a 1st and 2nd in consecutive years. Not too bad.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

congratulations Wendall (old Man) & **** (old man II) on the Open 3rd.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series water blind:
2 4 7 8 19 26 28 36 38 48 49 51 54 55 56 

One Open Jam I know was Dottie/Farmer(Kweezy & Willie 2 year old)1st All age stake


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

birdthrower51 said:


> congratulations Wendall (old Man) & **** (old man II) on the Open 3rd.


Ditto except !!! on the old man part. No joking, congratulations and thanks for all the training!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Looks like Steve Ritter done good with Mia!!!*

Not that that's any surprise.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Way to go Cash/The Mealmans & Morey/Mr. Rosenblum. Cash seems to like running Bluebonnet in the spring. Just a 1st and 2nd in consecutive years. Not too bad.


Thanks Jacob. We are really lucky to have Cash and he seems to like running this trial. 

Steve


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

iTrain said:


> Amateur callbacks to 3rd series water blind:
> 2 4 7 8 19 26 28 36 38 48 49 51 54 55 56
> 
> One Open Jam I know was Dottie/Farmer(Kweezy & Willie 2 year old)1st All age stake


Thanks for the info on The Am. 

Another Kweezy pup with big talent. Big congrats on the jam @ such an early age.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Mia on going into Danny Farmer's home training grounds and getting the WIN!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Yipee Sylvia and Gracie won the Amateur


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOOHOO, congrats Sylvia and Gracie, you have worked hard for this win.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Yipee Sylvia and Gracie won the Amateur


 

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!! 

Go Sylvia and Gracie!!!


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Am Results: 
1st Gracie/ Sylvia McClure
2nd Jazz/ Tom Brian
3rd Tex/ Verdell Matter 
4th Scout/ Mark Littlejohn
RJ Rachael/ Carole Robison
Jams
Fire/ Keith Thompson
Lena/ Michael Heaney
Bella & Bobby/ Rodney Bridgers
Zia/ Danny Widner

Tough 4th Series!
Judges put on a great trial.
Congratulations to everyone involved.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Sylvia McClure on your WIN!

And holy cow is that little ol' Scout I see with a 4th place? Way to go Mark!

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

iTrain said:


> Am Results:
> *1st Gracie/ Sylvia McClure*



*Big time CONGRATS*....got a chance to meet and chat with Ms McClure last Dec. at Red River,what a charming lady,she and Gracie hung in with big kids in the Open that weekend. Great to see good things happen to very nice people


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Tom with Jazz, Tex, Mr. Keith with Fire, & Bobby.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Big congrats to Sylvia, and Verdell. Way to go team Farmer on the good showing!
Steve


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Sylvia,

No one deserves this win more than you and Gracie. You and Gracie are truly gracious sportsmen and a true model for the professionalism that needs to be displayed in our game. We just wish we could have been there to see it!! We are sure lots of tears of joy were shed. We will send a private email.

Marty & Buddy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

iTrain said:


> Am Results:
> 1st Gracie/ Sylvia McClure
> 2nd Jazz/ Tom Brian
> 3rd Tex/ Verdell Matter
> ...


There were 5 JAMs altogether....
Bobby/Rodney Bridgers
Bella/Rodney Bridgers
Fire/Keith Thompson
Leena/Micheal Heaney
*Zia/Dan Widner*

Congrats to all... especially to my Zia and Danny (who have had a long haul getting to this point!)!


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Sylvia and Gracie!


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Mark!!!! Wow! That is so exciting.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

budsdad said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> No one deserves this win more than you and Gracie. You and Gracie are truly gracious sportsmen and a true model for the professionalism that needs to be displayed in our game. We just wish we could have been there to see it!! We are sure lots of tears of joy were shed. We will send a private email.
> 
> Marty & Buddy


Marty could not have put it any better. 
I'd like to add that Syl is a very hard working "student" of this game that has come a LONG way in just a short time. 
I believe Gracie's sister finished with a JAM.

Another congrats to Mark Littlejohn and his 4th place with a neat little dog. Both Syl and Mark are relatively new to the trial game. The Maddox family is really proud. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow congrates Sylvia and Gracie. Also Wendal and ****.

Good showing Zia and Sheryl.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Wendall and **** and Sylvia and Gracie. Also to Danny and Zia


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Didnt mean to overlook Mark on his 4th great job.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Mark and Sylvia !!


----------

